# internet explorer opens then closes



## fishing1506 (Aug 30, 2008)

I have a problem with IE7 on my daughters laptop. It opens then closes straight away. I have tried reinstalling, same problem. Ran spybot, lavasoft adaware and virus scan - still same - tried restoring to previous times still same - anyone had this problem


----------



## Kirok (Apr 22, 2006)

Do you know if its IE 6 or 7?
Are you running any security software? some of them can interfere

If its IE7 see if it opens with no addons by going *Start>All Programs>Accessories>System Tools>Internet Explorer (No Add-ons)

Failing that go Start>Control Panel>(Switch to Classic Mode)**>Internet Options>

*In the General tab delete, clear history etc and on the Advanced tab restore and reset.


----------



## fishing1506 (Aug 30, 2008)

hi - tried the first one, screen came up and hung, tried second, no internet options displayed in classic view?


----------



## Kirok (Apr 22, 2006)

Okay two more ways to get it up, go Start>Run>Inetcpl.cpl>OK or right-click the IE7 Desktop Icon and select properties.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Try this:
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx/kb/932540


----------

